

Exodus finds your Twitter friends on Identi.ca - davidcoallier
https://github.com/epixa/Exodus

======
beala
Perhaps I'm misunderstanding what exactly this app does, but I think identi.ca
already has this functionality:

1) Settings 2) Twitter 3) Check: Subscribe to my Twitter friends here.

~~~
courtewing
To be honest, I'm not entirely sure what that option does on identi.ca. I have
it enabled, and it doesn't appear to have done anything in particular yet?
Perhaps someone with more knowledge on the setting could elaborate.

Exodus doesn't do any modifications to your twitter nor your identi.ca
account. Instead, it retrieves all of the people that you follow on twitter
and lists any of them that also have identi.ca accounts on your screen.

If you were thinking about dropping twitter entirely, this could help you make
a more informed decision before you switch: do you really want to switch when
only 10% of your friends on twitter actually have identi.ca accounts? Or on
the opposite end, if you prefer identi.ca and see that 90% of your friends
also have identi.ca accounts, then go ahead and subscribe to those users and
jump ship.

The app doesn't do anything magical; it simply gives you information. What you
do with it is up to you.

------
courtewing
I'm the author of Exodus (no affiliation with the recent itunes app gay-cure
scandal), and I wanted to put a plea out there that if any of you do try this
out and encounter any issues with it, please feel free to post issues on
github. It is a simple app, and I don't really intend to do significantly more
work on it, but I would like to fix any bugs that arise.

Rendering of exceptions is enabled by default in development, but if you're
running the app in "production" (which is the default environment), just
enable the debug > renderExceptions flag inside
config/settings/production.php.

Thanks!

------
pdenya
Cool app. Bookmarked because I'm thinking of switching. @pdenya on twitter for
now.

